# Power Window Door regulator needed



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I need to source a new (to me) power window regulator for the passenger door of my 65 gto. Original door was hit pretty hard breaking the regulator. I tried to bend it back and wedl it back together but at this point I just want to replace it so I can put my door panel on... I cannot find one for a power window, only manual does anyone know where I can get one?


----------

